# مشكله مين هيحلها بقع من الزيت في الرديتير



## سيف الهواري (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم *​ 


*النهارده وانا بسخن العربيه الصبح وبهيئها للخروج .....*​ 
*قلت ازودها مياه زي ما انتم عارفين ............*​

*فوجئت ان في بقع زيت سمراء في الراديتير علي وش المياه وتتساقط علي مروحه الموتور ولا اعلم من اين اتت هل من مكنه السياره ام ماذا ...*

*وما علاجها ...............*
*ساذهب بها الان الي الميكانيكي لاعرف السبب والحل ............*
*يرجي منكم مشاركتنا بالحل لانها بصراحه نرفزتني الصبح...*​





*العربيه نصف نقل ..........موديل اسيزو بيد فورد 97*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ / سيف 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند وجود بقع زيت في المشع (الردياتير) هذا دليل على تسرب الزيت من الأسطوانات من خلال جوان وش الأسطوانه (السلندر)، وهذا يحدث عند نقص المياه بالمشع (الردياتير) وإضافة ماء بارد بكمية كبيرة والمحرك ساخن جدا.
وصيانة المحرك في هذه الحالة يحتاح إلى جوان جديد وتسوية لوش السلندر ، وتنظيف وتسليك المشع (الردياتير).
أرجو أن يكون العطل في هذا الحدود.
تمنياتي لك بإتمام صيانة محرك السيارة ، مع تكلفة محدودةز
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتقد مادام فيه بقع زيت مع مياة الريداتير يبقى حدث اختلاط بين الزيت والماء . واعتقد ان هذا الاختلاط حدث فى "السربنتينة " " المبادل الحرارى من نوع الغلاف والانبوب shell and tube heat exchanger " الذى يتم فيه تبريد الزيت بالماء وهذا الاختلاط من الممكن ان يكون نتيجة خرق بسيط فى الانبوب الذى يمر به الزيت tube و الغلاف shell الذى يمر فيه المياة ------ والله اعلى و اعلم


----------



## الرفاعي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

يدخل الزيت على الماء من ثلاث مناطق :
الاول: كما قال الزميل أحمد جوان بين الكولاس والسلندر
الثاني: مبرد الزيت - ماء ان وجد (محركات الديزل)
الثالث:ان يتم وضع الزيت مباشرة على الماء بالغلط
ابسط طريقة لمعرفة وضع الجوان بين الكولاس والسلندر هو تدوير المحرك مع فتح غطاء الماء لاظهار الفوران في الماء


----------



## سمير شربك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السبب إما تلف جلود مبرد الزيت وبالتالي تهريب من المبرد إلى الراديلتور 
أو وهذا المهم شرخ في السلندر يحدث بالتالي خلط زيت مع الماء


----------



## eng_redaesm (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بقع زيت يعني حدث خلط بين ماء الراديتير وزيت الماكينة وده بسبب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك بدرجة كبيرة والحل تغير جوان وش السلندر والكشف عن حالة وش السلندر محتاج خرط ولا لأ وعمل نص عمرة للسيارة وتغيير 'طقم شمبر للبساتم


----------



## commander 15 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله اعلم اما 

1- مبرد زيت الجيربكس للسيارات الاوتوماتيك يكون داخل اللديتر ( transmission oil cooler )
2- مبرد زيت المكينة ( engine oil cooler ) غالبا في المحرك الديزل
3- من وجه رأس المكينة ( cylinder head gaskit )

ولوالمشرفين ينقلوا الموضوع لقسم هندسة السيارات يكون انسب


----------



## سيد عدوى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد ان هذا الزيت جاى من خطأ فى جوان وش السلندر ولا وجود لشرخ فى البلوك وهذا يعنى ان الماكينة بتاكل زيت يوميا وعليك ان تقوم بتغييير شمبر البساتن والتاكد من الشميز هل هو سليم ام يحتاج الى خرط فى المخرطة أو تغييره وانشاء الله خير


----------



## سيف الهواري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ابدا بحل لمساعدتي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

من المؤكد أن هذا الزيت جاء من الأويل كولر وهو يعمل على تبريد الزيت بالسيارة وهو له قاعدة بالمحرك ويدخل له الماء عن طريق خرطومين داخل وخارج لتبريد الزيت واما الزيت فهو يدخل له عن طريق قاعدته بالمحرك ودائما يوجد تحت فلتر الزيت


----------



## ahmed h kamal (21 أبريل 2010)

جوان وش السلندر قد يحتاج الى تغيير وان لم يمنع اختلاط الزيت بالماء قم بفحص الشنابر والبساتم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز مشكلتك محصورة بين حشوة غطاء كتلة السلندر او اذا كان هنالك رخاوة في لوالب غطاء كتلة السلندر يسبب مثل هذه المشكلة او اذا كانت في سيارتك موجودة راديتر لتبريد الزيت ايضآ تسبب نفس المشكلة في حالة حدوث ثقب بها 0

تقبل تحياتي


----------

